# Swollen nipples ?



## Madpetlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi my bitch has had her first season, is it normal to have pink swollen nipples?
She came in on 26th Jan, and just coming out now,


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

When in season they often get swollen nipples, and a very swollen vulva.
It is normal for her to still be like this for a few weeks until her hormones die back down.


----------



## Madpetlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, my other bitch didnt have all this lol,she was in for a week, then out, no fuss, my Chi came in, bled, swelled, bled, came out, shes still swollen in both parts, but didnt think their nipples swelled x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

The season usually lasts around 3 weeks, although they don't bleed for all that time. 
Usually, they will come into season and bleed, then stop bleeding. Usually this time, around the middle of the season, is when they are most fertile. 
It's best to keep in season bitches away from male dogs for 4 weeks at the least if not a little longer. 

Both my bitches got very swollen pink nipples. 

It can also be a sign of a phantom pregnancy, but i wouldn't think so in this case, just due to the fact your bitch is in season.


----------



## Madpetlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, sorry for late reply, I couldnt work out how to find my post lol. 
Her nipples are pink and feel fatt if thats the word underneath them? My other female never had this, she just came in season, bled, swelled came out, never got swollen nipples,


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

If you gently squeeze her nipples, does anything come out? i.e milk? 

Bitches will show different signs and behave differently during seasons, just like us women with ours. 
Many bitches do get swollen nipples during season, so try not to worry about it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Madpetlady said:


> Hi my bitch has had her first season, is it normal to have pink swollen nipples?
> She came in on 26th Jan, and just coming out now,


Some bitches can have a swelling of the nipples that is normal for them, but if things like phantom pregnancies or uterine infections are going to occur its usually in di estrus that lasts around 60/90 days when although external changes as regards to vulva not being swollen and discharge has stopped etc. The reproductive tract is still under the influence of raised hormone levels and there are still internal changes.

Diestrus follows pro estrus and estrus that approx last 9 days each but bitches can vary and they can be a little longer.

If she does have a phantom pregnancy, then other things you may notice may be she becomes clingy or whiney, starts to collect up toys and other inanimate objects and treats then like babies, some will actually produce milk and nest too.
So keep a look out for signs like this.

If there is any uterine infections sometimes you see a discharge that can look normal to odd coloured and thickened, other times you can get a closed infection where the infection gets sealed in the uterus so there is no discharge so no early warning. Other signs you will see, is becoming lethargic, probably off food, maybe drinking more, possible temperature and generally unwell. Any possible uterine infection needs to be checked out straight away.

Phantoms can be trying for dog and owner, but often pass with no problems, but you do have to watch if they produce milk especially if a lot as with no pups to drink it problems like mastitis can occur which does need attention.

Hope this will help so you know if there is any signs of potential problems.


----------



## Madpetlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, 
No I cant get any milk out of them, she's still a bit swollen in her lady bits, and I cant squeeze any milk out, her actual nipples arent big, just the bits underneath (think mammory glands they called?)
She isnt nesting, shes eating ok, wanting a bit more of attention, but not sure if this is because when in season she got clingy to me, and she does sleep in my bed (bad I know lol) She is still hypo, running about, she's got no discharge either, her tummy is, I dont know! Lol, its soft but its not? Does that make sense? Its soft but firm, its not solid, I can poke my finger in there and poke about, Ive called up 2 vets as I heard sometimes phantom pregnancies can lead to Mastitus, urine infections etc, but they didnt really want to see her, just gave advice over the phone.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Madpetlady said:


> Hello,
> No I cant get any milk out of them, she's still a bit swollen in her lady bits, and I cant squeeze any milk out, her actual nipples arent big, just the bits underneath (think mammory glands they called?)
> She isnt nesting, shes eating ok, wanting a bit more of attention, but not sure if this is because when in season she got clingy to me, and she does sleep in my bed (bad I know lol) She is still hypo, running about, she's got no discharge either, her tummy is, I dont know! Lol, its soft but its not? Does that make sense? Its soft but firm, its not solid, I can poke my finger in there and poke about, Ive called up 2 vets as I heard sometimes phantom pregnancies can lead to Mastitus, urine infections etc, but they didnt really want to see her, just gave advice over the phone.


I would just monitor for a bit longer then. If she shows any signs of illness and you know know the symptoms then I would deffinately make an appointment and get her a check over. If the smptoms dont subside either after giving it a bit longer then I would also just get her checked for peace of mind.

When you say the glands underneath are big and not the nipples? would you describe them as lumps or a swelling? if they are more like lumps then swelling and especially if its just one or two not all of them again it maybe worth getting her checked out now especially if she is not a really young unspayed bitch sometimes they can get growths as they get older.


----------

